# Brighton, MI - Tailgate Salter 10 cu ft Grotech



## lefuchs'd (Oct 22, 2018)

For Sale
10 cubic foot poly housing and spinner 12 volt Grotech Tailgate truck salter. Holds up to 900 pounds of material. Works excellent. Removed from my previous truck as we did not have the amount of salt customers for this unit. Western bought Grotech I believe, and the Western 1000 series tailgate salter is the similar design from this unit. Spinner is free to spin, motor works. Comes with cover, wiring, and controller for plug and play usage.
$1000/best.


----------

